

Lack Of Cybersecurity Talent Could Leave U.S. Vulnerable - alexgartrell
http://www.crn.com/security/218600240;jsessionid=J5LXG1BWK0OPEQSNDLPCKHSCJUNN2JVN

======
alexgartrell
I think this is interesting, because there's very little being done to
increase the level of "cybersecurity" knowledge among the students not looking
to do malicious things. I personally believe that they should teach _every_
Computer Science student to hack, if only because the malicious ones will
learn it anyway and it's important that the non-malicious ones learn it so
they can fight back

